# Silly goofy pictures



## MelMcGarry

Oh, so many to choose from! Here is one of my goofy Tucker boy when he was about a year old.


----------



## Pammie

Bryley at 8 months and apparently already having a problem holding his liquor!! LOL! :cookoo: Such a funny pup- then and still now!!!


----------



## Ritter'sMom

I had some trouble picking.








This was Ritter on a play date, or how I sarcastically say he is being super dominant









Busted him in the bathroom doing this balance act.









Lastly his normal position of comfort. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max-n-Nick

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Sometimes I feel like I have more goofy faces than pretty faces. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Pearl after bobbing for kibble in her pool.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

I still don't know why this photo makes me giggle every time I look at it. There is just something about how her lower body looks. Giggle.


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel thinking he can do my work - he pulls it off well!


----------



## Ksdenton

I'm telling you, I have a ton of these. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures all, this is a fun thread, thanks for starting it.

Here are my two goof balls- first one is my boy Remy and the second is my girl Roxy.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Talk about hard to pick!

Liberty using Artemis as a stool








Getting too big to sit in the chair together.....but we make it work








Nap time after a hard day playing.


----------



## Ksdenton

Ok those last two posts had me laughing so hard. Great pics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great

I love this thread! 

The first photo is Finn. We were doing a "photo shoot" one day in the living room and he got a little bored with the process and let out this huge yawn. This is his "what a big mouth you have" photo. :

The second photo is Rindy impersonating a turtle.  I walked into the living room one evening and there she was just lying there with part of the dog bed over her. It took me a minute to figure out how it happened, but I remembered Finn had been running around a little earlier and must have grabbed the dog bed that's normally on the bed behind her and pulled it over her. I think she liked pretending to be a turtle because she laid there quite awhile before she eventually got up.


----------



## goldensmum

A couple of - well make your own minds up - Quinn & Reeva


----------



## Wenderwoman

I couldn't decide.


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver,


----------



## Altairss

These are great, I have many to choose from too lol Tink when she was younger, or my signature where she was flailing around trying to learn to swim


----------



## Helo's Mom

Helo chewing up a newspaper. Such a cute face!


----------



## Bellazmum

Love this thread!! Such fantastic photos - some even made me giggle out loud!! 

Bella coming for a scratch -
Then decided to play shy.








and Bella trying to snuggle with my daughter snooZing on the couch. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter12

ooh Dex!























annnd one of Archer.
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2O82humIk1jcjRxYUkxeEg4MXc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## DieselDog

I have so many goofy pics of Diesel! Here are just a few....



























Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Wendi




----------



## Ksdenton

Wendi said:


>


Nice one. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentley started young with the funny faces. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

And it's progressed over time. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

He's almost made it an art form. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz

great photos!  here are a few of my girls goofy face


----------



## mddolson

*Bella's "I got it" face*

Here's Bella, in our back yard, playing catch.
She has this great anticipation look waiting for the toss. 
Then she gets this intense "MINE!" look on her when she lines up to catch the tire (high throw).

Mike D


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver,


----------



## Ksdenton

Trying to catch the water from the hose. He's a freak about it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Here's another one of Remy-


----------



## EvaDog

This is Eva's usual sleeping pose... it just seems so uncomfortable looking to me that I have to just laugh every time I see her like this.


----------



## Ksdenton

EvaDog said:


> This is Eva's usual sleeping pose... it just seems so uncomfortable looking to me that I have to just laugh every time I see her like this.


I know! What is it with them always sleeping like that?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Makomom

Mako loves sleeping like this!


----------



## Makomom

This pic always reminds me of the Wizard of Oz!! Makes me laugh every time


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Riley,crazy senior takes on the surf.


----------



## Ksdenton

Time for more silliness. My heart is heavy for the Lushie pups.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Big nose photos are my favorite!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ritter'sMom

I call this one the Ritter monster

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mddolson

*Bella busy in the back yard*

I've always love this one. Taken last summer.
Bella seemed so proud of hole she'd dug!

Mike D


----------



## DieselDog

May I have some pizza please, Papa?







HEY! Pizza!?!?







DUDE!!! GIVE ME PIZZA!!!







Awe man... That's the last piece!









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ksdenton

Nappy time


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver,


----------



## Ksdenton

Hearts of Gold said:


> Oliver,


Ok there is nothing goofy about this picture. Just beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel's new favorite toy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2

Molly refusing to get up from her slumber to go out for her last potty trip.










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Abby girl

Here is Abby's best Winston Churchill imitation - or FDR perhaps. Her bully stick is reaching it's final stages before we take it from her - she wasn't too interested in relinquishing it last night - looked like she had an old "stogie" in her mouth!


----------



## Neeko13

These are all great!!!!! They are all making me laugh!!!!


----------



## Cjay83

Aw this is brill! A couple of my bella and her cheeky little face





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427

Nash666 said:


> These are all great!!!!! They are all making me laugh!!!!
> 
> View attachment 252386
> 
> 
> View attachment 252394
> 
> 
> View attachment 252402


These pics are priceless! So funny!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Abby girl said:


> Here is Abby's best Winston Churchill imitation - or FDR perhaps. Her bully stick is reaching it's final stages before we take it from her - she wasn't too interested in relinquishing it last night - looked like she had an old "stogie" in her mouth!


Love the eyebrows!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abby girl

Yes - she has very expressive brows. We actually asked the vet if there was anything wrong with them given they are so prominent at times. He said they're fine - apparently for some dogs when they get excited and wound up their eyebrows/muscles can be more prominent. That was a post-zoomy picture - ha! 



Artnlibsmom said:


> Love the eyebrows!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petey'sBuddy

Showing his goofy smile!









Sleeping comfortably(?) after a long day!


----------



## Petey'sBuddy

After his first bite of lettuce!


----------



## Ksdenton

Petey'sBuddy said:


> View attachment 252866
> 
> 
> Showing his goofy smile!
> 
> View attachment 252874
> 
> 
> Sleeping comfortably(?) after a long day!


Hahaha...these are great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheGomi

These are too funny!! They all made me smile!
Here's one of my favorite goofy pics of Cooper 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jersey's Mom

This thread is great!! It's so hard to pick just a couple favorites, so we'll do this in installments. First, some of Jersey in all his goofiness:

Jersey would have made a great wide receiver. Pretty sure he has no idea he's a dog!









Cheese!









My boy is in perpetual motion:









Possibly my favorite shot ever. Jersey totally photobombed this one:









More to come later!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Cjay83

This is how bella just fell asleep... She woke up and went to get off the sofa but decided that was too much effort so fell asleep again in this position!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Cjay83 said:


> This is how bella just fell asleep... She woke up and went to get off the sofa but decided that was too much effort so fell asleep again in this position!!
> View attachment 253410
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh my dear that is hilarious!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver,


----------



## Ksdenton

More hose silliness. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver,


----------



## Dryloofah

So this his Omi, she always has this way to fall in asleep ever since she was a puppy. 

She must be a human being in her past life.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Hearts of Gold said:


> Oliver,


Graham....I've got to ask did Oliver get that little shovel in the snout once he stepped on it? Great shot, love the expression.


Pete & Woody


----------



## ShadowGolden

My weirdo...aka Shadow


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver, 

Thanks Pete,


----------



## Lucylulu

Lucy digging I the fire pit...


----------



## Lucylulu

Helping me do the dishes!


----------



## Pixie

If this is not silly and goofy (ok and maybe a bit weirdo) then I dont know what it is  I will look for some silly goofy and cute istead of weirdo for next timw 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

Our friend Gibson (Fiona's half brother) saying hello


----------



## Ksdenton

Pixie said:


> If this is not silly and goofy (ok and maybe a bit weirdo) then I dont know what it is  I will look for some silly goofy and cute istead of weirdo for next timw
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh no weirdo is the best! That's what this thread is for. The goofy pics you normally don't show. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver,


----------



## DieselDog

I'm ready to go...







Where we goin'?









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

LOVE this thread, all the pictures are fantastic!


----------



## Chaya

Some of these are a little old, but make me still chuckleWhere's da hose?








Say UNCLE!









Snoozing to The Voice, Chaya's favorite nap show


----------



## Chaya

Some more:

Shoulda Bomb!!!









I miss mommy in my sleep:









I conquer Big Sis









I wanna see too!!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

Elle and Milo sleeping lol


----------



## MagnifyingNorman17

Hey Bartender, i'll take a Lime-A-Rita!!


----------



## Mollie Mae's Momma

*Mollie Mae*

Mollie Mae in all her glory.


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut

We don't call him "Nutty" for no reason:


----------



## dborgers

The late great Andy gets goofy during his first ball playing session the night we adopted him.










Andy and Buddy (a rescue we fostered for 8 months before GRF's *Laura* adopted him) reacting to Katie's refusal to cooperate as we try to capture a pic of all three during Buddy's 2011 Christmastime farewell party. Katie, a rescue we've had 10 years, is from the Greta Garbo wing of the family. HATES getting her picture taken LOL

Andy: "I can't work with her" Buddy: "Me neither". 










Andy eats a big taco chip last Super Bowl Sunday










Ollie last Easter laughing at how he fooled everyone into thinking he was the Easter Bunny










Ollie, with a head turn worthy of The Exorcist, dares the unicorn to say it again










Daisy, in our old house, caught in the act the day after watching a funny TV commercial where dogs trashed the couch










Daisy the lobster and Katie the dinosaur: "Geesh, mom!! Did you HAVE to dress us up for Halloween? Pfft!"










Fred, a dachshund we found abandoned in a house where his owner had died, arrives back home from the vet after learning not to bite Daisy


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver,


----------



## lhowemt

Pearl puppy-bed sandwich.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentley found a hiding spot


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter12

This is a screenshot from a video, I just took it because it makes me laugh.


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver,


----------



## Cjay83

Bella looking sheepish after a telling off for fishing in the pond!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cjay83

And bella again with my pyjama drawstring!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude

*Axl as a puppy and in chill mode*

Axl as a 3 month old puppy and as a young adult in chill mode after a hard day.


----------



## Barkr

Roxy shaking off after a swim.


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver,


----------



## chloesmomMI

*Tasty!*

Chloe loves the taste and texture of smelly old socks.


----------



## Ksdenton

Panty raid









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr

Bumping up I want to see more, they are so cute & fun


----------



## lhowemt

Pearl "helping" me workout.











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyftw

On our walk today!


----------



## Rubyftw

Also, from when Ruby was 9 weeks old - princess derpy!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

*This is my favorite silly face*


----------



## lhowemt

Pearl loves behind the toilet


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cjay83

bella looking cosy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Loves his Animal!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ksdenton

Yummy yummy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vleffingwell

I love this silly pic of Abby!


----------



## AKOhm4

Oh Shine 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AKOhm4

Shine even plays dress up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AKOhm4

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Cleaned his ears. He hates it so he destroyed my bed rolling and digging into the comforter. 






































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CStrong73

AKOhm4 said:


> View attachment 271018
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Love it! You reminded me of this photo of Rocket from when he was about 4 months old. I had forgotten about it til I saw your pic!:


----------



## DieselDog

He's a bottle thief!





















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## furrybandit

Lacey with an odd smile lol


----------



## Glassbuttercup

Here are a couple of goofy pics of Summer


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver,


----------



## Makomom

Max with a goofy smile


----------



## Goldens R Great

furrybandit said:


> Lacey with an odd smile lol


Oh. My. Word. That is seriously hilarious! So cute!


----------



## olliversmom

Love all these pics. So cute and funny.
Here's one of Olliver a couple months ago.
Little smiling devil


----------



## xoerika620xo

I can't really find one of chester but i've always laughed at this picture


----------



## Hina

Furrybandit - almost fell off my chair. that was hilarious! great comparison photo


----------



## Ksdenton

olliversmom said:


> Love all these pics. So cute and funny.
> Here's one of Olliver a couple months ago.
> Little smiling devil


So cute! Looks like he's having a big laugh about something. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Does this qualify as goofy?


----------



## Makomom

Too funny! And I thought only Mako pooped in the water!


----------



## Frankie's Mommy

Eh what's up doc? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Penny's Mom said:


> Does this qualify as goofy?


Ewwww! 

Here is one of Pearl, I've never seen her do this before. Silly. This is the dog shower. Also the guest shower but mostly used by the dogs. Her paws were muddy and she left a bit in the tub as she got in. I didn't have the heart to rinse them off...


----------



## Ksdenton

Penny's Mom said:


> Does this qualify as goofy?


Ahhh hahahahaha... That's hilarious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver,


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel running at me at 14 weeks old. Love his expression.. so funny


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentley and his bwanky 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7

Ella must think that she is a cat.


















Little blurry but...


----------



## lhowemt

OK Bentley, you are too cute! This was Hazel as a Washerwoman


----------



## Makomom

My boys....the synchronized nappers!:


----------



## NikB8

I loved looking at the previous posts and going back through pics of Molson- there's so many funny ones! Just the laugh I needed today- so thank you! Here's a few of Molsie...


----------



## olliversmom

Cute series of Ollie and Odys the cat. 
The two did not really get along at first and never close to each other, until one day...

1. Just in from the pool, all wet. Gonna check out the cat.
2. Maybe if I get down low, he wont notice me up here.
3. Shoot! Discovered. Fight or Run for it?
4. I'm tired. Let's call a truce and take a nap


----------



## Ksdenton

I really love all the silly pictures. They make me smile and often laugh. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

I act like I'm strangling him and he acts like he's dying. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GuliblGuy

Bent down to take a picture of Barley when he was at work on Friday and he closed his mouth on his tongue and gave me a goofy look


----------



## Zuca's mom

Great pictures! Thanks for the laughs and smiles.


----------



## Zuca's mom

*Goofy Zuca*

First one is of Zuca with a sock in her mouth. It's her favorite thing.









Goofy girl.


----------



## GuliblGuy

Ha Barley loves socks too...he likes to get them and then walk by you with "that" look, I'm doing something wrong but I want you to catch me....


----------



## Zuca's mom

lol Yeah, Zuca has a little stroll she does with a sock. She gives us that look that says "Catch me if you can!" It's her favorite game.


----------



## Roushbabe

Caught Keisel mid yawn in a middle of a lil photo shoot of him. Thought it was hilarious - had to share in the goofy picture thread of course!


----------



## gretzky

Christmas outtake - although I might include this one, it so captures his personality 









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MercyMom

*I finally got a goofy picture of Mercy*

I normally don't allow Mercy on the couch, but the times when she tends to be the most goofy is when she plays with toys and bones on the couch. Here, she's playing with her squeaky snowman ball on Christmas Eve.:roflmao::smooch:


----------



## ArchersMom

*Silly dog doesn't like photos*

Here's archer sticking his tongue out at me.


----------



## Ashley B

*Maverick's grinch moment*

These posts made me smile here's a pic of maverick having a grinch moment a couple of years ago. First and last time the salt boots / antlers went on...Oh well he wasn't having it so I stick with a festive collar instead.


----------



## cgriffin

Merry Christmas


----------



## Capt Jack

*At the Retriever Canine Pub*

:wavey:AKA The Man/Dog Cave:wavey:
Where cold water is on tap Treats are forthcoming & the Love is mutual.


----------



## OffshoreMedic

Mac looks pretty goofy when he is in zoomy mode.


----------



## Ksdenton

Cheese!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom

Capt Jack said:


> :wavey:AKA The Man/Dog Cave:wavey:
> Where cold water is on tap Treats are forthcoming & the Love is mutual.


Cute cute!


----------

